# Any Information on IUI success rates



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Is there anywhere I can see success rates of clinics in the UK (London / Cardiff) for IUI? I have found the HFEA IVF info, but can't find anything specifically for IUI.  I don't even kow what the national average is, so that I can compare what CARU in Cardiff have said. At the moment I'm on the NHS w/l for IVF in Cardiff, and considering IUI there too. Any help gratefully received!

Cat


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Can't help you with your specific clinic but I think the national average is about 10%.  I was told it was about 10-15% (with injectables).

Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for that. It's about the percentage that we were told. But I can't find any formal research about IUI stats, but very detailed about IVF. I wonder why that is.


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

I was told about 20 %, with going up to 25% if you are on Clomid


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

20% does sound quite high but I think there are other factors to takes into consideration such as age.  I was on Clomid and injectables and was still told only 10-15% but then I am getting old now!


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm quoting from Michael Dooley's book 'Fit for Fertility' which says 'The average success rate for IUI ranges from (in a young age group) 10-15% in one cycle...increasing by approximately 5% in association with Clomid...'.  So all in all, it seems that it ain't exactly got a great chance of success. I'm wondering whether it will be worth it or not, or better to go straight to IVF


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm in the same situation. Although the cost of IUI is so much cheaper, and less invasive and so we could have more goes at it (so to speak).
Cat


----------

